# απιστία περί την υπηρεσία



## Palavra (Jan 2, 2017)

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους, με ό,τι καλύτερο!

Μεταφράζω (ακόμα :)) μια παρουσίαση προς τα αγγλικά και ψάχνω να αποδώσω τον όρο του τίτλου όσο πιο συνοπτικά γίνεται. Ιδανικά, θα έπρεπε να γράψω _financial loss to the Greek State caused by a civil servant _αλλά είναι λίγο ανοικονόμητο. Από την άλλη, έχω βρει διάφορες αποδόσεις (όπως, π.χ. conflict of interest in public office) οι οποίες όμως δεν αποδίδουν επακριβώς αυτό που γράφει το ΚΠ - αυτό είναι πρόβλημα για μένα, καθώς η παρουσίαση ενδέχεται να διατεθεί με μορφή σημειώσεων και δεν θέλω να δημιουργηθούν παρανοήσεις και ασάφειες.

Σκέφτομαι να γράψω _civil servant's embezzlement of public funds_ αλλά ούτε κι αυτό μου πολυαρέσει.

Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## daeman (Jan 2, 2017)

...
Καλή μας χρονιά!

Το μόνο που βρήκα (και μπορώ, λόγω προθεσμίτιδας) να συνεισφέρω τώρα είναι αυτό το απόσπασμα από το νήμα European Criminal Records Information System (ECRIS) = Ευρωπαϊκό Σύστημα Πληροφοριών Ποινικού Μητρώου [EN > EL] μήπως σε βοηθήσει ή σε κατευθύνει κάπου:



Alexandra said:


> 1306 00 / Embezzlement, misappropriation or other diversion of property by a public official | 1306 00 / Κατάχρηση, υπεξαίρεση ή άλλου είδους εκτροπή ξένης περιουσίας από δημόσιο υπάλληλο


----------



## Earion (Jan 2, 2017)

Το δεύτερο (_civil servant's embezzlement of public funds_). Κρίνε αν σου κάνει και το *misappropriation*.


----------



## Severus (Jan 2, 2017)

Γεια σου Palavra,

έχω βρει μέχρι στιγμής τις ακόλουθες μεταφράσεις

* unlawful conflict of interest*
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EL-EN-DE/TXT/?qid=1483388341052&uri=CELEX:62005FJ0124&from=EL
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EL-EN/TXT/?qid=1483388341052&uri=CELEX:62004CJ0432&from=EL

*trading of favours*
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-cont...83388341052&uri=CELEX:52001XX1220(01)&from=EL

_*conflict of interest in public office*_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EL-EN-DE/TXT/?qid=1483388341052&uri=CELEX:62004CC0432&from=EL

επίσης: 
*abuse of public trust *
http://www.lrc.ky.gov/statutes/statute.aspx?id=19891

*peculation*
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/peculation

betrayal of the public trust 



*jobbery*
The practice of using a public office or position of trust for one's own gain or advantage:
‘independent scrutiny will serve as a deterrent against jobbery’
https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/jobbery


Και ο ορισμός: 
Άρθρο 256. Απιστία σχετική με την υπηρεσία. Υπάλληλος που κατά τον προσδιορισμό, την είσπραξη ή την διαχείριση φόρων, δασμών, τελών ή άλλων φορολογημάτων ή οποιωνδήποτε εσόδων ελαττώνει εν γνώσει του και για να ωφεληθεί ο ίδιος ή άλλος, τη δημόσια, τη δημοτική ή την κοινοτική περιουσία, της οποίας η διαχείρισή του είναι εμπιστευμένη, τιμωρείται: α) με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον έξι μηνών. β) αν η ελάττωση είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλης αξίας, με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστο δύο ετών. γ)αν ο υπαίτιος μεταχειρίστηκε ιδιαίτερα τεχνάσματα με κάθειρξη μέχρι δέκα ετών.
http://www.karagiannislawfirm.gr/poiniko-dikaio/109-egklimata-kata-tin-ypyresia

Επίσης:
http://www.ministryofjustice.gr/site/Portals/0/uploaded_files/uploaded_17/UNCAC-EN.pdf (σελίδα 26)

Summary of information relevant to reviewing the implementation of the article
51. Greece provided the following applicable measures on the implementation of the provision
under review:
Greek criminal law typifies two distinct forms of diversion of property:
a) *Embezzlement*, which regards cases where the perpetrator appropriates foreign property that
is at his disposal, by making it his own or by treating is as such.
b) *Infidelity*, which pertains to cases where the perpetrator, who has foreign property under his
administration, *does not misappropriate it, but knowingly reduces it in any manner.* In the case
of article *256 *GPC, the damage must be induced with the intention to benefit the perpetrator or
another person, while in the case of article 390 GPC, there is not such need for an intention of
profit as element of the crime.
Both embezzlement and infidelity are crimes of harm, material object of which is property, as
the term is defined in article 2(d) of the Convention, including “assets of every kind, whether
corporeal or incorporeal, movable or immovable, tangible or intangible, and legal documents or
instruments evidencing title to or interest in such assets”. It must be noted though, that
according to Greek law misappropriation of immovable assets is not conceivable, since there is
no possibility for such assets to be physically extracted from the reach of their owner. Because
of their nature as crimes of harm, attempt is also possible.


----------



## pontios (Jan 2, 2017)

In layman's terms....

_
misuse of public funds/money?
theft of public funds?

_

for the title ...I agree with Severus's suggestions...

Betrayal of public trust (for personal gain)
Abuse of public office/trust (for personal gain)


----------



## pontios (Jan 2, 2017)

Just adding to my post above...

Actually, if you want to pare it right back? ... (and if you can do that, of course).

Why not "fraud" (in place of "embezzlement of public funds")?

_civil servant fraud? or civil servant's fraud? or public fraud? (and you can refer to the civil servant as a public fraudster_ - fraud here would imply misuse of public funds or public fraud -- the civil servant has in effect "_defrauded the public")_.


fraud
frɔːd/Submit
noun
wrongful or criminal deception _intended to result in financial or personal gain_.
"he was convicted of fraud"
synonyms:	fraudulence, sharp practice, cheating, swindling, trickery, artifice, deceit, deception, double-dealing, duplicity, treachery, chicanery, skulduggery, imposture, embezzlement; More
a person or thing intended to deceive others, typically by unjustifiably claiming or being credited with accomplishments or qualities.
"mediums exposed as tricksters and frauds"
synonyms:	impostor, fake, sham, pretender, hoodwinker, masquerader, charlatan, quack, mountebank; More


----------



## Severus (Jan 2, 2017)

επίσης έχω βρει και _*illegal diversion of public funds*_ στο Websters
http://www.learnersdictionary.com/definition/diversion


----------



## pontios (Jan 3, 2017)

"swindling civil servant" has a nice sibilance - suits a headline. 
I'll suggest it to my son when he does his next mike sound check, before his next gig

fraudulent civil servant?


----------



## Palavra (Jan 3, 2017)

Καλημέρα,
κατ' αρχάς, σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Κατά δεύτερον, αυτό ακριβώς ερχόμουν να βάλω:


Severus said:


> Άρθρο 256. Απιστία σχετική με την υπηρεσία. Υπάλληλος που κατά τον προσδιορισμό, την είσπραξη ή την διαχείριση φόρων, δασμών, τελών ή άλλων φορολογημάτων ή οποιωνδήποτε εσόδων ελαττώνει εν γνώσει του και για να ωφεληθεί ο ίδιος ή άλλος, τη δημόσια, τη δημοτική ή την κοινοτική περιουσία, της οποίας η διαχείρισή του είναι εμπιστευμένη, τιμωρείται: α) με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον έξι μηνών. β) αν η ελάττωση είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλης αξίας, με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστο δύο ετών. γ)αν ο υπαίτιος μεταχειρίστηκε ιδιαίτερα τεχνάσματα με κάθειρξη μέχρι δέκα ετών.
> http://www.karagiannislawfirm.gr/poiniko-dikaio/109-egklimata-kata-tin-ypyresia


Severus, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την έρευνα! Έχω δει σχεδόν όλες τις αποδόσεις που αναφέρεις. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι, όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω, μεταφράζω κάτι που σε αντίθεση με τα παραπάνω ενωσιακά κείμενα δεν έχει συγκείμενο και δεν θα έχει και κάποιου είδους επεξήγηση. Επομένως πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω έναν όρο που να είναι και σχετικά σύντομος αλλά και όσο πιο ακριβής γίνεται.

Θα δώσω μερικά παραδείγματα για να καταλάβετε γιατί δεν μου κάνουν τα swidling, misuse, conflict of interest κτλ.

1. Ελάττωση φόρου κληρονομίας που πρέπει να καταβληθεί καθώς ο υπάλληλος υποτίμησε την πραγματική αξία των ακινήτων
2. Μείωση προστίμου από υπάλληλο ΔΟΥ χωρίς να δικαιολογείται αυτό από το νόμο
3. Διευθυντές ασφαλιστικού ταμείου χρησιμοποιούσαν χρήματα του ταμείου για να τροφοδοτούν το κυλικείο του κτιρίου τους
4. Διευθυντής υπηρεσίας αφαίρεσε φακέλους ώστε να παραγραφούν χρέη τρίτων

Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι δεν πρόκειται πάντα για κλοπή, ούτε για υπεξαίρεση προς ίδιον όφελος. Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, ας πούμε, ο υπάλληλος της ΔΟΥ μπορεί να μειώνει το πρόστιμο επειδή ο υπόχρεος είναι ξάδελφός του. Μια πράξη (ή παράλειψη) ορίζεται δηλαδή ως απιστία περί την υπηρεσία όταν μειώνεται η δημόσια περιουσία προς όφελος ή του ίδιου του δράστη ή τρίτου.

Ο όρος *fraud *είναι υπερβολικά γενικός και δεν μου κάνει εδώ. Κατά τη γνώμη μου επίσης, το _*embezzlement *_καλύπτει γενικώς την απιστία (390 ΠΚ). Το *infidelity* είναι μια κατά λέξη απόδοση και θα ήταν μια καλή λύση που θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω αν δεν είχα το πρόβλημα της απουσίας συγκειμένου.

Εξειδικευμένος συνάδελφος με παρέπεμψε και σε αυτό εδώ το άρθρο: Criminal breach of trust. Ο συντάκτης του αναφέρεται, από όσο βλέπω, στον ΠΚ της Σιγκαπούρης, ωστόσο νομίζω πως το θέμα του άρθρου πλησιάζει πολύ αυτό που ψάχνουμε εδώ. Επομένως, χρησιμοποίησα αυτό με μια ενίσχυση: *Criminal breach of trust by civil servant*.


----------



## pontios (Jan 3, 2017)

.. And in the case of the civil servant misusing their public office. ...."criminal breach of public trust"


----------



## Palavra (Jan 3, 2017)

Sure, why not? However, I don't think it is absolutely necessary to add the word "public" since we are already talking about civil servants. There would be no need to mention the employee's official capacity if the offence had nothing to do with their duties.


----------



## pontios (Jan 3, 2017)

Ναι, εχεις δικιο. Ως συνηθως!

Καλή χρονιά!

You keep hoodwinking us into thinking we can help you - but you always seem to work it out (yourself) in the end.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 3, 2017)

Hehehe :) I really do appreciate the help, though. It's always helpful to follow another line of reasoning. Bear in mind, however, that terms of this type are extremely specialised and not found in dictionaries. The added bonus in my case is that I'm translating PowerPoint slides, where the message must get accross with no help from context.


----------



## cougr (Jan 4, 2017)

Palavra said:


> [...]
> 1. Ελάττωση φόρου κληρονομίας που πρέπει να καταβληθεί καθώς ο υπάλληλος υποτίμησε την πραγματική αξία των ακινήτων
> 2. Μείωση προστίμου από υπάλληλο ΔΟΥ χωρίς να δικαιολογείται αυτό από το νόμο
> 3. Διευθυντές ασφαλιστικού ταμείου χρησιμοποιούσαν χρήματα του ταμείου για να τροφοδοτούν το κυλικείο του κτιρίου τους
> ...



Greetings to all and my wishes to you for a Happy New Year!

The above examples are in essence a breach of trust but in legal terms they would generally be categorized as a breach of fiduciary duty.
In many jurisdictions, the term "breach of trust" often alludes to wrongdoing by a trustee in breach of the terms of a trust or the law of trusts and as such, to use the term without further clarification may lead to some confusion.


----------



## cougr (Jan 4, 2017)

I got carried away by the Διευθυντές/ Διευθυντής in the examples above, who are typically assumed to be fiduciary employees (ie. to have fiduciary obligations). Therefore another option, which covers all employees, would be the term "breach of the duty of fidelity and good faith".


----------



## pontios (Jan 4, 2017)

Happy New Year, cougr.

In terms of a clear and obvious fiduciary/client relationship (a lawyer/client or trustee/beneficiary, for instance), it would be a "breach of fiduciary duty of loyalty" on the part of the fiduciary, you're right.
(and it might be worth noting that the "breach of loyalty" here corresponds nicely with "απιστία" = breach of fidelity).

The law is so complex and varies form country to country - several overlapping breaches might conceivably occur at the same time; maybe in some countries a civil servant or public officer owes a fiduciary duty of care and loyalty to the public at large? 

It's too complex for me, I'll leave it to the experts.


----------



## cougr (Jan 4, 2017)

pontios said:


> .......maybe in some countries a civil servant or public officer owes a fiduciary duty of care and loyalty to the public at large? ....



I think that this goes without any saying. It's a widely accepted tenet that public officers, in addition to their fiduciary/fidelity obligations to their employer have an overriding obligation of same to the public at large.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 4, 2017)

As always, thank you both for your help :) 

I'd like to add that in addition to being an accepted tenet, in Greece (as in certain other countries) it is expressly and separately provided for in the Criminal Code. The obligation for a fiduciary duty of private-sector employees is a different matter and is provided for in other parts of the Criminal Code and in other laws in general.

I wouldn't want to mix the two; as I explained above, I am translating a PowerPoint presentation that deals with all matters of criminal liability pertaining to fiduciary duty, and in this context it also extends to the criminal liability of civil servants.


----------



## cougr (Jan 4, 2017)

Pal, I wish I could be of help but I've always found that legal translations where there is no direct equivalence of terms, are exceedingly difficult.

I was wondering if perhaps something resembling a direct translation might work. Eg. "Conduct of/ Acting in Bad Faith in Office" or something along those lines.


----------



## pontios (Jan 4, 2017)

I note that the civil servants are referred to as "public fiduciaries", below - and that they have both a duty of care and a duty of loyalty obligation to fulfill.

So it appears the breach of (public) trust in the case of a civil servant misappropriating funds for his or her benefit would more specifically be considered a breach of their "duty of loyalty" obligation, if the below is anything to go by - and is universally the case.

(To my mind and at first glance, "breach of trust" = προδοσία ... and breach of loyalty = απιστία -- I'm not saying that's how it is, of course - and I understand that Palavra is looking at the wider "liability" consideration and not the specifics - I'm not even sure if the title/query referred to the embezzlement of public funds example of the OP?).

No need to post a comment ...this was just to round off the discussion (I trust amicably). :)


"The Duty of Care

The duty care requires that the public official competently and faithfully execute the duties of the office. Under duty of care fall such obligations as the duty to manage assets competently and be good stewards of the public treasury, to use due diligence in the selection and supervision of staff, to follow the rules and to uphold the constitution and laws of the jurisdiction. Examples of breach of this duty include failure to attend meetings, failure to investigate, failure to engage in the deliberative process, and failure to vote.

The Duty of Loyalty

Public fiduciaries have an absolute obligation to put the public’s interest before their own direct or indirect personal interests. The public fiduciary breaches this obligation when he or she benefits at the public expense. Prohibited benefits can be financial (such as engaging in pay to play politics- or participating in decisions that favorably impact an official’s business, property, or investments), career related (such as using public office and/or public resources to obtain future employment or political position), or personal such as benefits to family members or close associates. Note that when general ethical duties to family or friends conflict with duty to the public, the public duty must prevail."


----------



## Palavra (Jan 4, 2017)

cougr said:


> Pal, I wish I could be of help but I've always found that legal translations where there is no direct equivalence of terms, are exceedingly difficult.


You are absolutely right. As I said in the begining of this post, if space allowed for it, I would have written _financial loss to the Greek State caused by a civil servant_. At this point, I should notice that it's not uncommon for lawyers giving professional advice to foreign clients to use word-for-word translations of legal terms as placeholders and then elaborate further.

This is because, even if on the surface there is an equivalent legal term in the target language, its content would not be the same. Therefore, in order to avoid the hassle of explaining that no, even though we are speaking about _embezzlement_, things are different in Greece than in the UK, legal professionals use loan words in order to draw their readers' attention to the fact that there is a lack of equivalence (and that they therefore need to pay for legal advice in order to know more   )


----------

